# Just bought a new Beretta 92sf.Iam curious about what good a steel guide rod



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it for reliability..? In the month since purchase i have put aprox 600 rounds thru the gun.Has run without issue.Im not one to want to fix was isn't broken but this is my night stand gun ,house gun if you will.I even picked up a set of CT grips,didn't think id like but after a few tweaks im happy with them...

But im going to shoot this gun,ALOT.Concerned about plastic in a duty gun.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Mines poly... over 3,000 rounds (no issues) and never even considered changing to a metal one. If you have an issue with recoil and feel you need extra weight in the front end then give it a try... otherwise I'd leave it be if your not having problems.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have several 92s.

Change the recoil spring every 3k-5k... Preferably by 3.5k, as it gets quite a bit shorter by that point. Keeping up with this will extend the life of your locking block and frame.

Change the trigger spring every 5k (5k trigger pulls - dry firing counts). And, the recommended lifetime of the locking block is 20k rounds. I've seen many stories of them breaking right past the 20k mark. I believe changing them at 15k is a better preventive measure. The locking block kit is like $35 or $37 if you buy it from Beretta USA... Other places charge much more.

To simplify things, I just change the trigger spring when I change the recoil spring. Easier to track.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have several Beretta's. Not one of them has a plastic guide rod. All are aluminum. 

Is this something new that Beretta has done?


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah; The Aluminum rod looks better, The 92 is retro in design. Go full tilt. _Although I believe Beretta has stainless Steel ( option for repalcement)_ ----Check pistol section in their Web Page.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I have several Beretta's. Not one of them has a plastic guide rod. All are aluminum.
> 
> Is this something new that Beretta has done?


It came into being around 2002-03.

It is done for price reasons, likely. But, the polymer guiderod does not require lubrication. Also, there is the claim that sand come off of the guiderod easier (with the grooves on the polymer one) over how the smooth, metal guiderod works.

I once was into replacing the polymer guiderods with metal ones too.. Then, I had a metal replacement guiderod malfunction. It must have been outta spec or something - the guiderod actually came loose and stuck out the front of the slide - with the slide closed. The spring had popped over the larger head. It took me like 30-40 minutes to get the slide off, and it even made a small chip on the aluminum frame once I got it off the gun.

After that, I threw that metal guiderod away, and just put the polymer one back. I haven't bothered to replace any polymer ones on any of my other 92s since.

That same gun had over 4k rounds thru it with the polymer guiderod now - it really makes no difference.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the springs.Anyone know of any body that makes a kit with the blocks,springs,etc..? On the rod im going to just look around see what a SS rod set up costs..Friend of mine who is a Beretta fan told me about the locking blocks and about the guide rod.Now he did say he has never seen one fail,he just didnt want to be the person who was first.
He reloads a lot,he swears he has a 92Sf with 30K thru it.Possible he is always shooting in some sort of match or competition with it.He has replaced the blocks and springs and the guide rod..NOW the guide rod was replaced by choice not by a part failure.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I have several Beretta's. Not one of them has a plastic guide rod. All are aluminum.
> 
> Is this something new that Beretta has done?


Here's one from a 2005 model 92G... its poly (stock) and functions flawlessly.










When's the last time you purchased a new Beretta? All the ones I've seen are poly... unless the Italian made ones come with metal guide rods.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

stlbob said:


> Thanks for the info on the springs.Anyone know of any body that makes a kit with the blocks,springs,etc..? On the rod im going to just look around see what a SS rod set up costs..Friend of mine who is a Beretta fan told me about the locking blocks and about the guide rod.Now he did say he has never seen one fail,he just didnt want to be the person who was first.
> He reloads a lot,he swears he has a 92Sf with 30K thru it.Possible he is always shooting in some sort of match or competition with it.He has replaced the blocks and springs and the guide rod..NOW the guide rod was replaced by choice not by a part failure.


I know Beretta USa sells an all metal kit - to replace the trigger, guiderod, mag release, etc. Not really worth it,a nd its always sold out.

Brownells and Gunsprings.com sell the springs separately. Easiest solution. The actual spare parts kit of all sorts of small parts is not cheap. Just the trigger spring and recoil spring should be like $10 or less. I actually keep a lot of spare 92 parts, including all the various springs and such. But, I have several 92s.

Cheapest place for the locking block kit is Beretta USA itself. Every place else is much more in cost that I have previously seen.

Only 92 that still comes with the metal guiderods were the 92 compacts that were released almost 2 years ago. There was a large batch to hit the shore in the spring of 2011. The new M9A1 compact - not sure if those have polymer guiderods or not, as I have not seen one, and am not interested in railed models anyway


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta say, that plastic guide rod looks pretty damn good. I like the way it's designed. 

I've never had any issue with the aluminum ones, but I might check into buying some of the new plastic ones. 

Thanks for the updates and schooling. :smt023

BTW.....the last time I bought a new Beretta, was about a year or so ago. It was a blue 92FS made in USA. It might have the plastic rod, but I haven't taken the time to break it down and check.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know about the plastic or aluminum guide rods but I've had the same steel guide rod that came w/ my 1993 92G and it's still working like a steel guide rod. That's 20 years w/ the same guide rod and I suppose it will go another 20,30, 50. In other words and in my experience a steel guide rod will be a 1 time purchase and most if not all(I want to say all) serious comp pistols used by the pro's are run w/ steel guide rods if that tells you anything. However, I have polymer guide rods in my storms and they work great as well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

While still employed (I'm now retired), my agency used the Beretta 92D. 

After about three years of use, I discovered that the aluminum guide rod had grooves in it, caused by the guide rod spring. It was the strangest thing. We contacted Beretta Inc., and told them of the situation. They wanted the rod and spring returned to them ASAP, FED-Ex Overnight Air. 

Long story made short, Beretta said that they could not explain why the rod wore like it did, and that they had never seen another like it. They sent my agency a bunch of new rods and springs, as well as some other typical armory parts and supplies. 

They also wanted to know more about my shooting habits and if anything I did, was thought to be abnormal. I told my higher ups, that other than my thought process, everything was pretty much normal. Our range officer even stated that I shot normally.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Well Shipwreck, you have done this before. I on the other hand, have no idea how to do this simple operation of changing a trigger spring. I have looked up the parts on my computer but that does not have, that I have found, instructions on how to do it. Locking block and recoil spring I can handle. My 92fs is 10 years old or so but has been a safe queen till I got it about 800 rounds ago so I am guessing it has maybe 1200 total from what previous owner and overall condition has told me. I just want to make sure it doesnt fail me when I need it. 
Is there a how to step by step somewhere I can find or should I just take it to a good gunsmith and ask if I can watch?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I previously posted a close up photo for someone to show them how the trigger spring sits. It helps to have something to look at when installing it. It is a bit tricky to install the first time.

Unfortunately, the disassembly videos that everyone used are not online right now. The website with them is not working and has been down for the past few weeks. It was from those videos that I learned how to strip a beretta frame. I would check YouTube. Without something to look at, me explaining it would not help much. The very first time I did it, I watched the video several times to grasp the whole thing


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmmm my guide isnt grooved like the one in the pic.Its smooth.pretty sure its plastic,time to take out a pick and do a little scratch test.I understand there is a spring out there to reduce the DA trigger on this gun,anyone..?
Got two kids in the Army both have combat MOS,hell my son Sean got wrote up for going on more patrols (dont know if thats the right term) in the his first six months in Iraq than anyone in his company.When SF guys would stick thier head in and ask for volunteers he would ALWAYS go.Got a lot of grey hairs from that kid.Anyway both have used the beretta and the 115 FMJ in combat and they both say the gun runs fine.Both wish they could carry better ammo.All BS aside unless it was a head shot both boys told me that they ALWAYS put several rounds into the BG's.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

... ? Thank you...?


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

stlbob said:


> ... ? Thank you...?


That "Thank You" was to Shipwreck about the trigger springs


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Younguy said:


> Well Shipwreck, you have done this before. I on the other hand, have no idea how to do this simple operation of changing a trigger spring. I have looked up the parts on my computer but that does not have, that I have found, instructions on how to do it. Locking block and recoil spring I can handle. My 92fs is 10 years old or so but has been a safe queen till I got it about 800 rounds ago so I am guessing it has maybe 1200 total from what previous owner and overall condition has told me. I just want to make sure it doesnt fail me when I need it.
> Is there a how to step by step somewhere I can find or should I just take it to a good gunsmith and ask if I can watch?


Check youtube. You can find video demonstration of changing trigger spring. Really easy. I replaced mine with the d spring to make the trigger a little lighter and I also replaced the polymer guide rod with a steel one i bought on Brownings. The trigger spring replacement only took about 10 mins max. I haven't shot since I replaced the guide rod so can't comment on the difference. I felt like I want a metal guide rod. Just seemed right.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I have several 92s.
> 
> Change the recoil spring every 3k-5k... Preferably by 3.5k, as it gets quite a bit shorter by that point. Keeping up with this will extend the life of your locking block and frame.
> 
> ...


Does a Glock require any of this kind of regular part changes?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One should change the recoil spring periodically on a Glock. I think every 5-7k. I can't remember. I believe a new striker spring periodically may also be a good idea. I do know that there are 2-3 parts people change on Glocks for maintenance. Its been years since I had a Glock - do not remember what they are.

All weapons have a maintenance schedule. Trigger springs, recoil springs and other springs are usual items to change - even in Sigs and other guns.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Shipwreck, where did you find the information on spring replacement and locking block? I checked the owners manual and it didn't mention it. Not saying its wrong because it makes perfect sense. Just wondering where I can do further research on proper maintenance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's been repeated for years at the beretta forum. Somewhere it is recommended about the recoil spring every 5k, locking block at 20k, and trigger spring at 5k... I have read it before years ago as we'll. I do not remember where I read this...

However, many of us beretta fiends change things a bit earlier than the recommended schedule. I won't push a recoil spring on a 92 out to 5000 rounds... 

I think I have a m9 armorer's manual saved someplace on my computer. I will see if I can locate it later (on iPad right now).


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, good information to have. Your suggestion of replacing trigger and recoil springs at same time is good too. No worries if you can't locate the information.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Couldn't find an armorer's manual with a quick Google search but came across this link, which others may enjoy:

pistol-training.com » KevH?s Very Opinionated Guide to the Beretta 92


----------

